# Sticky  KEF C4 Subwoofer (Black)



## Reviews Bot

*KEF C4 Subwoofer (Black)*

*Description:*
The unobtrusively handsome yet powerful, KEF KC4BL C4 subwoofer provides an incredible bass output with immaculate control. With a 200-watt on-board amplifier driving a 200-millimeter (8-inch) front-firing bass cone, the KC4BL is engineered to minimize distortion as meticulously as the rest of the range and adds effortless depth and weight to any performance. Place the KC4BL anywhere--since it uses a front-firing cone, it can be placed even in enclosed spaces such as a shelf or cabinet, without reducing performance.

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*KEF*EAN*0637203204647*Feature*Subwoofer with a 200-watt high current amplifier
200-millimeter (8-inch) long throw driver
Bass-reflex cabinet design
Designed for floor or cabinet placement
Sold as a single speaker*Item Height*19.75 inches*Item Length*19.5 inches*Item Width*17.13 inches*Label*KEF*Manufacturer*KEF*MPN*KC4BL*Package Height*17 inches*Package Length*19.8 inches*Package Weight*32 pounds*Package Width*19.5 inches*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*KC4BL*ProductGroup*Speakers*ProductTypeName*SPEAKERS*Publisher*KEF*Studio*KEF*Title*KEF C4 Subwoofer (Black)*UPC*637203204647*UPCList - UPCListElement*637203204647*Item Weight*40.13 pounds*CatalogNumberList - CatalogNumberListElement*SP3656BC*Model*KC4BL*Color*Black Ash*Warranty*Limited 5 Year Parts and Labor


----------

